# Borderline Feeling/Thinking (ISFJ/ISTJ)



## mattasdfgh

Today I took the MBTI and I got ISTJ. The last time I took it, I was ISFJ. In both, the F and T are both at 1%. And these aren't the only times I took the test. I guess they fluctuate. I really don't know what this means, no preference of thinking over feeling. If that's the case then does that mean I fit both types? I'm just curious. Thanks


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Try a different test?

To generalise terribly I would generalise that you are probably ISFJ because as a guy you would err in the test on the side of thinking due to cultural factors. I'm pretty caring in my own way but I get a really high "thinking" score, so you'd need to be very sensitive to even be borderline. If you are close to F you are probably F. End of terrible generalisation.

You don't really need to be one or the other, being in-between is valid enough. But check out the ISTJ and ISFJ sub-forums, see which one has thread titles you relate to the most, and which one has posts you relate to the most. There is a massive difference.
E.g. The ISTJ ranting thread is huge full of us ranting about everyone else (who are in turn ranting about us) except ISFJs who don't tend to bother us at all (or anyone else for that matter. Right?).
E.g. The ISFJ subforum has a thread about "being ignored", the contrast is significant.

You may find you relate equally to both. If so you have only confirmed that you are borderline. If you relate better to one, there is your pigeonhole, I hope you like it. I love my ISTJ pigeonhole perfectly for the record.


----------



## mattasdfgh

I have taken two tests. The one provided here and the MBTI on humanmetrics.com. Same results.

I have checked both subforums. Read the you know you're a.. threads. I was reading pages alternately from the ISTJ and ISFJ threads and I was agreeing and saying "Oh I'm more of this!" every time I switch tabs. lol

But, if I'm just going to base it from your e.g.'s alone, I'm more ISFJ. But I do rant about trivial stuff as well. And a lot about strangers, basically. Both ranting and the ignored sentiment aren't vocal, though. Well maybe the ranting, to a few friends.


----------



## earthtopaige

Maybe it's possible you're an ISFJ, but you just have a very well developed Thinking. It's actually quite cool to relate to two different types


----------



## Vlad3060

Your emotions could have influence how your score came out. Try again in a day or two. It is very rare , but not unheard of, for someone to straddle the fence between two types. One side will generally be the dominant.


----------



## ruger141

To really figure it out you need to look at the "functions" for each type. The tests are a good start but can be misleading. When you look into the functions you'll find a good bit of difference between ISTJ and ISFJ. For instance although they both share introverted sensing as the main function the second most prominent is Extroverted feeling for ISFJ vs Extroverted Thinking for ISTJ. Extroverted feeling is wanting harmony, hating conflict, enjoying pleasant things about life, expressing warmth. Extroverted thinking is more about CREATING structure, organizing things and people, executing your thoughts out in the world, people with extraverted thinking may sound more concise when talking because they are able to clearly say what they are thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ruger141

Oh and another dead giveaway of being ISFJ is that you will have a strong inclination to think of other people and be considerate of them/their feelings. ISTJ not quite as readily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Shale

ruger141 said:


> Oh and another dead giveaway of being ISFJ is that you will have a strong inclination to think of other people and be considerate of them/their feelings. ISTJ not quite as readily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


This is HUGE. Along these same lines, if you are an ISFJ you can predict people's motivations by their behavior/emotions alone (this is what allows us to gauge what is going on and work in harmony as to not upset others.) ISTJs are a little more clueless in this respect because they believe what is right smack in front of them. ISFJ "read" into the behaviors of others (and may be terribly wrong too, especially if it is an ISTJ.)

ISTJ: Is this pot dirty? (points to dirty pot next to the sink)
ISFJ: (thinking she is being criticized since she does all the housework) Yes, I didn't have time to clean it after dinner last night. If you want to use it then clean it yourself.
ISTJ: A yes or no answer to my question would have sufficed.


----------

